# Please tell me about FET cycles



## Missjojo (May 25, 2014)

We're going to embark on a FET cycle in the coming months and I'd like to know what to expect. We're at the Lister if anyone has any specific knowledge of their approach, otherwise general info would be appreciated. 

We have 3 Blasts frozen following a successful icsi cycle in 2014. I got my period back in January then had chemical pregnancy that first month. After that pregnancy didn't stick my next 2 cycles were short, 24 and 25 days.  Previously I was a regular 27/28 dayer.  

- So I guess I'll need a medicated cycle won't I? 
- Do I need a consultation or is my first appointment to get the protocol and drugs prescribed?
- At what point in the cycle do I start the meds?
- How long am I on the meds and what do they do?

Anything else I should know?

Thanks


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I wasn't at the Lister but I can try to give you some general info about my FET timeline if that would help. My clinic (Leeds) heavily favours medicated cycles because they're easier to control and plan, so there's an obvious advantage to that. We needed to book a consultation with a consultant before we could book a nurse appointment to start. He told us roughly what the process would be before we booked our nurse appointment to get our protocol/prescription.

My medicated FET started on day 1 of my cycle with prostap to downregulate. I had a scan 2 weeks later to check all ok, then started progynova (oestrogen) tablets, to build back my lining. 12 days later, I had another scan to check that was working, then the transfer was booked for 6 days later. I started on cyclogest (progesterone) that evening and continued both the progynova and the cyclogest pessaries until OTD. From start to finish, it was around 6-7 weeks from downregulation to testing.

If you downregulate with buserelin instead of prostap, you start on day 21 of your cycle instead and have another bleed before starting the oestrogen. Depends on what your clinic favours, both drugs do the same job in the same amount of time. The advantage of prostap is that it's a one-off injection so you're not having to do it daily; if you're not keen on injections, that's a bonus.

Good luck!


----------



## Missjojo (May 25, 2014)

Thanks Sarah. Anyone else with advice to add?


----------

